# My OH Lifted My Spirits Today :-)...Update page 3!!!



## sunkiss

i have been so down lately missing my baby especially with the holidays and all..i was suppose to be very pregnant right now and was looking forward to my baby growing inside me. i was doing good but these past few weeks have been the worst. i try not to bother anyone with my sadness and go on business as usual, even around OH. behind close doors when i am alone, all i do is cry n think of my baby...i just wish this pain would go away, i'm sick of being down n feeling sorry for myself :cry:!! i love the holidays but i cant even bring myself to shop this yr, i dont want to celebrate at all!! i have to say my biggest fears are not being able to conceive again and never having a chance to be a mommy. i am 40 and my last pregnancy was my first...i didnt plan her n didnt know i could get preggo until it happened. i lost alot of weight n that must have been the issue for me, cause that was the first time ever in my 39 yrs to ever get pregnant. i just dont know at my age if i will have another chance, i am praying that God will bless me again [-o&lt;!!

Well my OH must know how i am feeling cause today he told me, out of all the christmas gifts he will give me this yr, a baby will be the biggest and best one of all, i just started balling lol, i thought it was so sweet of him to say. it helped lift my spirits a bit and gave me hope for this cycle, i am having a good feeling. last cycle was my 1st one after my loss and it was all over the place. my AF was so light and lasted for 2-3 days then i had mid cycle brown spotting all the way from 2dpo til AF showed again. this time i am flowing the way i normally do and i am hoping my hormones are back to normal now. my doc said this is totally normal after a loss and it should be ok this cycle.

well ladies i just wanted to share my thoughts with u, i know so many of u are going through the same and can relate to my feelings, we just have to find ways to focus on the positive and keep ourselves uplifted, especially with the holidays coming :hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I think there's a lot of us feeling the same way at the moment, missing our angels so much. I can't believe I have to suffer christmas without my girls...this year was supposed to be so special and it just makes me sad when I think about it right now.

what your OH said is so lovely, I can see why it lifted your heart, and I wish you all the luck in the world getting your special christmas present. keep us updated? maybe you could join us in the life after loss thread (if you haven't already), there are a few ladies TTC and we will be there for you, for the ups and the downs

xxx


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much mhazzab and i am so sorry for ur lost too :hugs: 

i did see the thread but didnt take a look, thank u i will check it out now, and congrats on ur rainbow, it gives me some hope that there is still a light at the end of the tunnel. can i ask u something? since u are now pregnant with ur rainbow, does it help to ease some of ur pain? i know no one could ever replace Olivia but i sure hope my rainbow can help ease some of the pain and empty feeling i have.


----------



## Hellylou

Hi, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I don't think this pain will ever really go for any of us. :cry:

I see from your signature that we would have been due around the same time. I lost my little boy at 16 weeks on the 10th of September, just a few weeks before you, and to PPROM also. This Christmas is going to be a tough one - I would have been 31 weeks by then. I still can't quite believe this all happened. 

I hope you get your Christmas rainbow. I am hoping to get mine in the New Year. I think we have to hold on to hope to get us through the dark days. Do come and join us in the Life after Loss thread. It's a great thread to chat about all sorts of stuff and share the up and down times. This place has become a huge support to me and I don't know what I would have done without it.:hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much hellylou and i am also so sorry for ur loss :hugs:

wow we both lost our angels to pprom around the same time :cry: this pain is something i never in my life experienced...i still cry at her memorial i have set up for her everyday..i had her cremated. this site is such a huge support because we are all going through the same thing, such wonderful ppl here. did they ever give u a reason for the pprom. i had an autopsy done and still waiting for the results...hoping this will not be a problem for future pregnancies.


----------



## blav

I'm so sorry for the loss of little Olivia. Your OH sounds so sweet. I think that so many people forget to ask about the father and forget to make sure he is okay too. 

I'm glad he is so thoughtful and helped make you feel better at this hard time of the year (the holidays!). Please join us in the life after loss forum...it is so very helpful!


----------



## Hellylou

They never found a cause for the pprom, it was just one of those things, apparently. I showed high infection indicators on the day, and had been running a temperature when the waters started leaking a week before the loss, so they think it was very likely there was infection somewhere but they never found it in the tests on the placenta. Whether the infection came first causing the rupture or vice versa is anyone's guess. Good news is that they say it is unlikely to happen again. Hope this is the case for you too. :hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

sunkiss said:


> thank u so much mhazzab and i am so sorry for ur lost too :hugs:
> 
> i did see the thread but didnt take a look, thank u i will check it out now, and congrats on ur rainbow, it gives me some hope that there is still a light at the end of the tunnel. can i ask u something? since u are now pregnant with ur rainbow, does it help to ease some of ur pain? i know no one could ever replace Olivia but i sure hope my rainbow can help ease some of the pain and empty feeling i have.

I was obsessed with getting pregnant again, I got my BFP two days after my due date, felt a little bit like a gift from my girls.

For me, it does help ease the pain, although, despite my claims I wouldn't get too attached to this one, I love him to bits, and I am worried what will happen if something bad happens again, I hope I could handle it. I'm still sad around pregnant ladies and babies...but this gives me some hope for my future again, and helps me deal with my sadness. I don't feel as empty and lonely as I did.

The further on the pregnancy gets, the more I see it as an actual baby, and in my mind that kind of causes some confusion, because I still wish I could have my girls back and am still sad for losing them. But I know I have to move forward.

Not sure this made any sense! I am still sad and miss my girls so much, but having a life growing inside of me, and having something to look forward to again does provide a good distraction.

hope this helps, looking forward to seeing you join the craziness in the other thread xxx


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much blav, im so sorry for ur loss also :hugs:

i will definitely be joining that group today!! its true we do forget the daddies and they feel pain also, im lucky to have someone who is understanding and empathetic to my feelings.


----------



## sunkiss

Hellylou said:


> They never found a cause for the pprom, it was just one of those things, apparently. I showed high infection indicators on the day, and had been running a temperature when the waters started leaking a week before the loss, so they think it was very likely there was infection somewhere but they never found it in the tests on the placenta. Whether the infection came first causing the rupture or vice versa is anyone's guess. Good news is that they say it is unlikely to happen again. Hope this is the case for you too. :hugs:

thank u hellylou...yes most ppl say the same, either was an infection or unexplained..i am hoping for the best next time also :D


----------



## sunkiss

mhazzab said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> thank u so much mhazzab and i am so sorry for ur lost too :hugs:
> 
> i did see the thread but didnt take a look, thank u i will check it out now, and congrats on ur rainbow, it gives me some hope that there is still a light at the end of the tunnel. can i ask u something? since u are now pregnant with ur rainbow, does it help to ease some of ur pain? i know no one could ever replace Olivia but i sure hope my rainbow can help ease some of the pain and empty feeling i have.
> 
> I was obsessed with getting pregnant again, I got my BFP two days after my due date, felt a little bit like a gift from my girls.
> 
> For me, it does help ease the pain, although, despite my claims I wouldn't get too attached to this one, I love him to bits, and I am worried what will happen if something bad happens again, I hope I could handle it. I'm still sad around pregnant ladies and babies...but this gives me some hope for my future again, and helps me deal with my sadness. I don't feel as empty and lonely as I did.
> 
> The further on the pregnancy gets, the more I see it as an actual baby, and in my mind that kind of causes some confusion, because I still wish I could have my girls back and am still sad for losing them. But I know I have to move forward.
> 
> Not sure this made any sense! I am still sad and miss my girls so much, but having a life growing inside of me, and having something to look forward to again does provide a good distraction.
> 
> hope this helps, looking forward to seeing you join the craziness in the other thread xxxClick to expand...

thank u mhazzab, it did help alot..i know i will have the same fears as well!! i am totally obsessed with getting preggo again, i think its so common to feel this way, u know u cant replace ur baby but yet u want to fill ur void n emptiness...i am keeping f'xd for u that this pregnancy will be a healthy n safe one :hugs:


----------



## OliveBay

Hi sunkiss, so sorry for your loss :cry:

I lost my baby boy at 22 weeks, back in September. So much of what you said mirrors how I am feeling. I hope you'll be able to find some good support here to help you through the low times and hopefully some future happy times. What your OH said sounds lovely - and funnily enough me and my hubby are in a similar position, TTC again already. I'm worried that some of my friends might worry that it is too soon if we do get a BFP soon, but it definitely feels like the right thing for us right now. I suppose everyone has their own timescale for when they're ready to try again and no-one else can really understand that. Happy thoughts and fingers crossed for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

Welcome Hon' :hugs:

I am terribly sorry for your loss, what a beautiful name your lil one has :flower: I just wanted to say that you have one heck of a sweet OH ... The would be the perfect gift ...:flower: 

Welcome to the ttc madness... I'm usually always hanging around and hope I can offer some support and definately some company during this wild rollercoaster ride called life ...


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so sorry for your loss :cry::cry::cry: What a great husband you have :kiss::kiss::kiss: We are all here for one another,, I love it here it is just so special. XOXOXOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hi Sunkiss, I'm so sorry for the loss of little Olivia, I too lost my boys to pPROM, at just 20 wks. They never found a reason for me either, I didn't do autopsy, just placental histology and strepB was found, I also swabbed positive for it on admission. My waters were broken for 6 days before my body went into labour though so no way of knowing what came first and it is thought it was a twin complication, where my cervix may have dilated a little bit due to the wieght letting infection in so they will check my cervix weekly from 10 weeks in any subsequent pregnancy.

That was lovely what your OH said to you, I really hope you get your wish soon. I know what you mean about wanting to fill the void. I'm 39 and feel time is of the essence too. Please do join us in the life after loss thread

xx


----------



## Bride2b

What your hubby said is gorgeous!!!! No wonder you cried!

I'm sorry that you lost ur little one, we all understand here what it feels like & no matter how wonderful friends & family are they can not begin to understand the roller coaster of emotions!

I know my mum was going to say something to me about waiting to try again until after our wedding (we get married in July 2012), but I shot her down & told her not to talk about it. I think people think we (as in any of us who have lost) should wait....but its down to the couples choice. If you are hubby are ready then its time to try & find some happiness and create a little rainbow. Lets hope a little bit of Christmas magic will do it for you!

I cant give my OH that Christmas gift as I am still bleeding after my loss last week (I was 19 + 2) and we need to wait for the consultants appointment to find out why my waters broke so early. His birthday is in Feb....so maybe I can give him a rainbow for his birthday 

Good luck and its sooooooooo beautiful what your husband said xxx


----------



## mhazzab

Bride2b said:


> What your hubby said is gorgeous!!!! No wonder you cried!
> 
> I'm sorry that you lost ur little one, we all understand here what it feels like & no matter how wonderful friends & family are they can not begin to understand the roller coaster of emotions!
> 
> I know my mum was going to say something to me about waiting to try again until after our wedding (we get married in July 2012), but I shot her down & told her not to talk about it. I think people think we (as in any of us who have lost) should wait....but its down to the couples choice. If you are hubby are ready then its time to try & find some happiness and create a little rainbow. Lets hope a little bit of Christmas magic will do it for you!
> 
> I cant give my OH that Christmas gift as I am still bleeding after my loss last week (I was 19 + 2) and we need to wait for the consultants appointment to find out why my waters broke so early. His birthday is in Feb....so maybe I can give him a rainbow for his birthday
> 
> Good luck and its sooooooooo beautiful what your husband said xxx

we didn't tell anyone we were trying again...we knew people would give their opinions and some people would say we were rushing into it but we didn't care what they thought, at the end of the day it was our life and our decision - it's nobody else's business. So, when we were both ready we went ahead and tried again and didn't tell anyone we were pregnant again until we were ready. Good luck to everyone x


----------



## sunkiss

OliveBay said:


> Hi sunkiss, so sorry for your loss :cry:
> 
> I lost my baby boy at 22 weeks, back in September. So much of what you said mirrors how I am feeling. I hope you'll be able to find some good support here to help you through the low times and hopefully some future happy times. What your OH said sounds lovely - and funnily enough me and my hubby are in a similar position, TTC again already. I'm worried that some of my friends might worry that it is too soon if we do get a BFP soon, but it definitely feels like the right thing for us right now. I suppose everyone has their own timescale for when they're ready to try again and no-one else can really understand that. Happy thoughts and fingers crossed for both of us! :hugs:

thank u so much olive (luv ur name) and i am so sorry for ur lost also :hugs:

i so understand what u are saying about others thinking it would be too soon bc ppl said that to me also. its ok they do not know the emptiness we have inside, even more so for the mommies..if u n urs feels its the right thing, then it is!! spreading lots of :dust: to u n f'xd!!


----------



## sunkiss

KamIAm said:


> Welcome Hon' :hugs:
> 
> I am terribly sorry for your loss, what a beautiful name your lil one has :flower: I just wanted to say that you have one heck of a sweet OH ... The would be the perfect gift ...:flower:
> 
> Welcome to the ttc madness... I'm usually always hanging around and hope I can offer some support and definately some company during this wild rollercoaster ride called life ...

thank u so much kamiam n sorry for ur loss as well :hugs:

i always luved the name olivia since i was a little girl, its my mom middle name and i always said when i had my own little girl i would name her olivia n i did :D

are u ttc now also? are u ladies charting or doing anything to help the conception?


----------



## sunkiss

Andypanda6570 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss :cry::cry::cry: What a great husband you have :kiss::kiss::kiss: We are all here for one another,, I love it here it is just so special. XOXOXOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

hey andy, thank u so much, its good to see u again, i remember u sharing some really kind words when i first posted about my loss...how r u doing hun :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

Nikki_d72 said:


> Hi Sunkiss, I'm so sorry for the loss of little Olivia, I too lost my boys to pPROM, at just 20 wks. They never found a reason for me either, I didn't do autopsy, just placental histology and strepB was found, I also swabbed positive for it on admission. My waters were broken for 6 days before my body went into labour though so no way of knowing what came first and it is thought it was a twin complication, where my cervix may have dilated a little bit due to the wieght letting infection in so they will check my cervix weekly from 10 weeks in any subsequent pregnancy.
> 
> That was lovely what your OH said to you, I really hope you get your wish soon. I know what you mean about wanting to fill the void. I'm 39 and feel time is of the essence too. Please do join us in the life after loss thread
> 
> xx

thank u so much Nikki n i am also so sorry for ur loss :hugs:

before my experience i never knew about PPROM and now i have read so many stories like urs n mines. good things i have read is that they said its not likely to happen the 2nd time, so that is hopeful!! i will be joining u ladies in life after loss :D


----------



## sunkiss

Bride2b said:


> What your hubby said is gorgeous!!!! No wonder you cried!
> 
> I'm sorry that you lost ur little one, we all understand here what it feels like & no matter how wonderful friends & family are they can not begin to understand the roller coaster of emotions!
> 
> I know my mum was going to say something to me about waiting to try again until after our wedding (we get married in July 2012), but I shot her down & told her not to talk about it. I think people think we (as in any of us who have lost) should wait....but its down to the couples choice. If you are hubby are ready then its time to try & find some happiness and create a little rainbow. Lets hope a little bit of Christmas magic will do it for you!
> 
> I cant give my OH that Christmas gift as I am still bleeding after my loss last week (I was 19 + 2) and we need to wait for the consultants appointment to find out why my waters broke so early. His birthday is in Feb....so maybe I can give him a rainbow for his birthday
> 
> Good luck and its sooooooooo beautiful what your husband said xxx

thank u so much bride n i am so sorry for ur lost also :hugs:

wow another angel lost to PPROM :cry:, u sound like such a strong brave woman to give me words of encouragement n u just lost ur angel last week, God bless ur heart :hugs: i do hope u give ur OH a beautiful bfp for his bday, wishing u all the best hunny :dust:


----------



## sunkiss

I just wanted to update u lovely ladies to let u know my OH was right, he did give me the best gift ever for Christmas!! I got my bfp a few days ago and i am feeling so much better now...i still miss my Olivia so much but u ladies are right, there is life after loss, my little angel and God has answered my prayers!!

I am already seeing a maternal fetal specialist and will be watched very closely to prevent PPROM from reoccurring.

Thank u so much for helping me to get through this rough dark time, i dont know what i would do without this forum :hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

I'm so happy to hear your news, that's wonderful xxxx


----------



## Hellylou

That's fab news, hun! Congrats!

I got my BFP a few days ago too! :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

thank u ladies :hugs:

WOWZERS hellylou i am so happy for u hunny :happydance:

how far are u? we should be pretty close in due dates!!


----------



## Hellylou

Due 14th September :happydance:


----------



## OliveBay

So lovely to hear your news sunkiss. Congratulations!

Lots of love and babydust to you (and you too Helen) x


----------



## sunkiss

awww just about the same time again, we were very close in due dates the last time also. how r u feeling? any symptoms yet? will u be seeing a specialist this time?

thank u olive :hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

Feeling a bit nauseous from time to time and very very tired! Will see doc next week. Think I will be put on low dose aspirin. I was already high risk last time due to kidney trouble, but that had nothing to do with the loss. So this time I imagine I'll be monitored even more closely. Part of me though wants to be left alone, crazy as that may sound. I lost a lot of faith in medical profession last time...

So exciting though! :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

yay for symptoms that means the body is at work lol :happydance:

i hear u about losing faith in the medical prof, last time i mentioned to my OB that i was told some years ago that my cervix was more open than it should be and she just brushed it off because that was my 1st pregnancy...come to find out IC may have been the cause so now this time i will be watched closely...seems as though they wait for u to have a loss before prevention :shrug:

AFM i just feel fatigue mostly, i didnt have much symptoms last time except killer boobs n fatigue..she was such a good baby, i barely felt preggo until i felt her moving..do they know what caused ur PPROM the last time, if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## Hellylou

No, they never did find any cause. Pregnancy never felt right from the very start, though. I have a theory that it was something to do with the bizarre cycles I'd been having for some years beforehand - terrible long AF, heavy, irregular, spotting. During the pregnancy I had so much unusual bleeding. I know for some women that happens, and it's fine, but for me it just wasn't normal - my previous pregnancies had been nothing like that. It just felt wrong from the start, and I spent the whole 16 weeks trying to convince myself it was going to be ok when in my heart I just knew. I had a D&C after my loss which I think reset everything, and I've been taking prenatal vitamins ever since, and somehow this time just feels better.


----------



## sunkiss

a mothers intuition will never lie, we always somehow know when things are not right!! im happy u are feeling much better about this pregnancy, i feel the same way, i had a d&c after also because the placenta wouldnt deliver and a nurse i know said that it would really clean me out and help me build a nice new lining, i never stopped taking my prenatals either so that should help our LO along from very early :D

are u in a group now? i am in a group with some really lovely ladies, most have had losses as well and they are wonderful, i would luv if u would join us if u like, since we are all so close in due dates would be wonderful to share our journey's together...the link for the group is https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/833675-tales-successful-bfps-continuation-new-years-post.html
hope to see u there :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I just wanted to say I am so sorry for your loss. I was also 40 when I got pregnant by total accident. I already have 3 boys 20,17 and 11 and we were done, so we thought. :hugs::hugs: I lost my Ava at 20 weeks and they don't know why, I gave birth to her in my house and we buried her on 3/11/2011:cry::cry::cry: Hardest day of my life, just now am i starting to feel better and strong enough to try again, I will be 42 in June, so time is not on my side ... I am so happy that your are pregnant, congratulations!~! :hugs::hugs: 
Did you plan it right ? See for me it is easy to get pregnant once I loose weight, I gained like 30pds with Ava and now I have almost lost it all with the dieting .. Just my age is scaring me a bit , but I would be more terrified to never try again, that is more scary/ Just wanted to say congrats and I am so deeply sorry for your loss. XOXOOX Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

And we are both from New York....How exciting : - )


----------



## Nikki_d72

Congratulations on your little rainbow! Amazing that what your hubby said came true. I wish you all the best and am glad to hear that you are getting good care. xxx


----------



## yazoo

I'm not sure how I missed this thread when you first made it. I am very sorry for the loss of little Olivia. My son Jakob was born @ 22 weeks 5 months ago this week. I too suspect that my membranes had ruptured but I was bleeding so they weren't positive in hospital. They thought it was just light coloured blood after a speculum exam but I'm not convinced. I went into labour & Jakob was born sleeping. Congratulations on your new pregnancy. I wish you a happy & healthy 9 months. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Andypanda6570 said:


> I just wanted to say I am so sorry for your loss. I was also 40 when I got pregnant by total accident. I already have 3 boys 20,17 and 11 and we were done, so we thought. :hugs::hugs: I lost my Ava at 20 weeks and they don't know why, I gave birth to her in my house and we buried her on 3/11/2011:cry::cry::cry: Hardest day of my life, just now am i starting to feel better and strong enough to try again, I will be 42 in June, so time is not on my side ... I am so happy that your are pregnant, congratulations!~! :hugs::hugs:
> Did you plan it right ? See for me it is easy to get pregnant once I loose weight, I gained like 30pds with Ava and now I have almost lost it all with the dieting .. Just my age is scaring me a bit , but I would be more terrified to never try again, that is more scary/ Just wanted to say congrats and I am so deeply sorry for your loss. XOXOOX Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> And we are both from New York....How exciting : - )

I saw your thread and had to respond. I posted a thread yesterday under a missed miscarriage.
I have 3 beautiful children, boys aged 10 and 19 months and girl aged 7.
I was 40 last August and found in October i was pregnant, bit of a shock but totally overjoyed.
on 8th dec at 13 weeks i had a nuchal scan to detect downs, all was good and i was told i had a very healthy baby.
During routine check on 9th jan, no hearbeat was found and scan showed baby died at 13-14 weeks, probably just after the scan.
I gave birth to our little angel in hospital last thursday,12cm in length and weighed 52g.
we are having a service to send our angel to heaven next monday, just myself and husband to attend.
I desperately want to try again but hubby is not sure, I too am worried about my age (i lost a baby at 8 weeks in 2009)
I am totally devasted at the moment and know exactly how you feel.
i hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Andypanda6570

dancareoi said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say I am so sorry for your loss. I was also 40 when I got pregnant by total accident. I already have 3 boys 20,17 and 11 and we were done, so we thought. :hugs::hugs: I lost my Ava at 20 weeks and they don't know why, I gave birth to her in my house and we buried her on 3/11/2011:cry::cry::cry: Hardest day of my life, just now am i starting to feel better and strong enough to try again, I will be 42 in June, so time is not on my side ... I am so happy that your are pregnant, congratulations!~! :hugs::hugs:
> Did you plan it right ? See for me it is easy to get pregnant once I loose weight, I gained like 30pds with Ava and now I have almost lost it all with the dieting .. Just my age is scaring me a bit , but I would be more terrified to never try again, that is more scary/ Just wanted to say congrats and I am so deeply sorry for your loss. XOXOOX Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> And we are both from New York....How exciting : - )
> 
> I saw your thread and had to respond. I posted a thread yesterday under a missed miscarriage.
> I have 3 beautiful children, boys aged 10 and 19 months and girl aged 7.
> I was 40 last August and found in October i was pregnant, bit of a shock but totally overjoyed.
> on 8th dec at 13 weeks i had a nuchal scan to detect downs, all was good and i was told i had a very healthy baby.
> During routine check on 9th jan, no hearbeat was found and scan showed baby died at 13-14 weeks, probably just after the scan.
> I gave birth to our little angel in hospital last thursday,12cm in length and weighed 52g.
> we are having a service to send our angel to heaven next monday, just myself and husband to attend.
> I desperately want to try again but hubby is not sure, I too am worried about my age (i lost a baby at 8 weeks in 2009)
> I am totally devasted at the moment and know exactly how you feel.
> i hope it all works out for you.Click to expand...

I am so sorry for your loss :cry::cry: Thank you for your post. I will be 42 in June and I am just starting to try now, I am petrified because of my age , but I need to try again and see what happens. If god forbid something happens this time I will not try again, my heart could not take it. My husband was not happy and didn't want to try again, he feels we are done, but he knows if I don't try again I will be miserable, so he is making a sacrifice for me.. Everything will work out for you, just talk to him and see what he says.
Don't let the age get in the way.. If you ever need to talk I am always here..
XOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

sorry i missed the responses ladies...

andy thank u hunny, what a great hubby u have to sacrifice his own feelings for urs, i have a great hubby too who is super supportive and gave me the best christmas present ever just like he said..i wish u all the best with ur rainbow hunny, i pray ur bfp comes really quick and u have a h&h 9mths :hugs:

nikki, thank u so much!! it is really amazing what he said actually came true, i really cant believe it!! i think it came true because he told me he prayed and asked God to give me my wish to make me happy again, he really is such an amazing man, i am a lucky girl to have him!!

yazoo, i am so sorry for ur loss, as unfair as it is for any of us to go through this, i tell u what got me through it, is my faith in God and prayer, i looked at it from this view, i must be really special that God chose me to give him an angel..that msg helped me to get through it..i pray ur rainbow comes really soon :hugs:

dancareoi, first i am so sorry for ur lost hunny, its the hardest thing ever to go through and not knowing if it will happen or even if u are ready again is even harder, i pray ur heart heals and u n OH decide what is best for both of u, i will keep u in my prayers :hugs:


----------

